# Wireless LAN, hardware?

## mkamonster

Beste mensen,

Binnenkort wil ik overstappen op draadloos. Dit omdat ik geen kabels wil gaan trekken. Maar dan heb ik nog een vraag. Welke hardware kan ik het beste gebruiken voor het gebruik van Wireless LAN, zodat de hardware compatible is met Gentoo Linux.

Ik gebruik Gentoo Linux voornamelijk op mijn laptop, en zoek daarom ook en PCMCIA kaartje daarvoor.

In de toekomst schaf ik weer een normale computer aan, en wil daar dan normale wireless kaart in kunnen plaatsen.

Ik vind het belangrijk dat Wireless LAN goed te realiseren is. In het verleden heb ik veel problemen gehad met het instellen van sommige hardware, aanpassen van broncode van drivers om bepaalde zaken te realiseren.

Wie heeft er een aanrader?

Met vriendelijk groet,

Mark Monster

----------

## Rafje

Ik heb gisteren een 802.11g-kaartje gekocht dat gebaseerd is op de Atheros-chipset en dat perfect werkt met de madwifi-driver. ('t Is wel een PCI-kaartje, een D-Link DWL-G520 om precies te zijn.)

In mijn laptop zit een 802.11a/b/g ingebouwd dat ook op de Atheros-chipset werkt, en dat doet het eveneeens uitstekend (toch in 802.11g-mode, heb de andere niet geprobeerd).

Dus zou ik zeggen: zoek een kaartje dat gebaseerd is op de Atheros-chipset. Hier kan je meestal wel vinden welke chipset bij welk kaartje hoort.

----------

## mkamonster

Bedankt. Dat linkje heeft me wel geholpen. Deze nics worden allemaal door Linux ondersteund zeker of niet?

Ik heb namelijk wel interesse in de US Robotics 802.11g USR5410 Cardbus TI . Ik kan deze namelijk voor 26 euro ex btw kopen. Hij is gebaseerd op de TI (Texas Instruments lijkt me) chipset. Kan dat kwaad?

----------

## Rafje

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> Deze nics worden allemaal door Linux ondersteund zeker of niet?

 

Heu, nee, of toch niet allemaal even gemakkelijk. Wat ik begrepen had is dat -- in grote lijnen -- kaartjes gebaseerd op Prism-chips 'native' (hoe zeg je dat in 't Nederlands...) door Linux ondersteund worden, dat kaartjes gebaseerd op Atheros-chips bijna native ondersteund worden (klein stukje van de madwifi-driver is closed source; zoals gezegd, in mijn ervaring werkt Atheros perfect met de madwifi-driver) en dat kaartjes gebaseerd op Broadcom-chips niet door Linux worden ondersteund en je dus voor die kaartjes met Windows-drivers-in-een-Linux-wrapper moet gaan knoeien.

Over de TI-chips heb ik tegenstrijdige berichten gehoord: sommige kaarten werken in Linux, andere niet. Je zal een beetje naar anecdotisch bewijs moeten Googlen/Gentoo-forummen om te weten of jouw kaartje zal werken of niet.

Al deze wijsheid komt van http://wiki.nedlinux.nl/index.php?page=Wireless (jaja, in 't Nederlands zowaar) en van http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/. En uiteraard van de Gentoo-fora.   :Smile: 

EDIT -- tot uw dienst: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143313&highlight=usr5410. Die topic spreekt over Linuxant enzo. Dat is dus die linux-wrapper van die Windows-driver-in-een-Linux-wrapper. Lijkt mij dus toch niet echt aan te raden...

----------

## pjv

of Prism-based kaarten als dat nog bestaat.

----------

## coax

Ik heb er eentje van us robotics gekocht voor 65EUR om dan te constateren dat je nog eens moet gaan betalen voor een driver die door een derde partij (linuxant) word gemaakt.

En om het helemaal leuk te maken heb je nog eens windows driverbestanden nodig om het boeltje te laten werken.

Wep encryptie werkt nog steeds niet en ik krijg hem ook niet in monitor mode.

maw: bezint eer ge begint

----------

## kamikaz3

Ik heb een intel kaartje ingebouwd in  mijn laptop. (mini-PCI)

Ondertussen na een jaarke zijn die ook goed actief ondersteund.

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

Geen idee of die als pcmcia te verkrijgen zijn?

----------

## pjv

Heb dezelfde Centrino kaart. Is dus wel mini-PCI, maar ik geloof ook dat Intel varianten heeft voor PCMCIA en zo. Volledig:  Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

----------

## Souf

Ik heb thuis een rtl8180 chip (van Realtek) op mijn wireless PCI kaart. De drivers hiervoor kun je direct van hun website downloaden en compileren als module. Easy as hell, works perfect.

----------

## akoning

Hoi, 

Ik heb mezelf nu een week geleden een wireless router + 2 kaartjes gegeven. (M'n vriendin werd gek van de draden door 't huis, ik zag het probleem niet meer)

Aan de vaste Pc zit een sitecom wl-012 usb-wlan adapter en deze werkt perfect ( gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4 geloof ik)

Op de laptop is het een 2635W van SMC (ADMTEK). Admtek heeft drivers voor de 2.4 kernel en deze werkt prima maar eigenlijk wil ik graag kernel 2.6.7 draaien want ik heb hier swsusp2 aan de praat gekregen. 

Is er iemand die ook een 802.11b chipset van admtek heeft en die enig idee heeft hoe ik deze onder 2.6 aan de praat moet krijgen.?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Joppe

----------

## mianka

Suggestie voor "native":van huis uit

----------

## seppe

Ik heb ook zo'n Intel kaartje (Centrino) en het was een kleine moeite om verbinding te maken met m'n wlan dmv ipw2100 driver.

----------

## ruben

 *Souf wrote:*   

> Ik heb thuis een rtl8180 chip (van Realtek) op mijn wireless PCI kaart. De drivers hiervoor kun je direct van hun website downloaden en compileren als module. Easy as hell, works perfect.

 

"easy as hell"?   hmm... niet echt volgens mij... voor zover ik weet hebben die inderdaad een kernel module, die echter maar met bepaalde *2.4* kernels werkt. Ik heb die verleden week op een laptop proberen installeren voor iemand, op die laptop stond RedHat 7.2... en ik kan je verzekeren dat het serieus wat werk gekost heeft om die kernel module daar gewoon op geladen te krijgen. Ik heb vroeger nog zo'n kaartje gebruikt op een Debian stable, en daarop is de installatie wel vlot gegaan.

De reden dat ik zo'n kaart nu niet zou kopen, is dat die geen 802.11g (enkel 802.11b) ondersteunt voor zover ik weet, en dat er geen (native) 2.6 kernel drivers voor zijn. Naar het schijnt is het wel mogelijk om "ndiswrapper" te gebruiken wat dus eigenlijk gewoon een soort wrapper rond de windows drivers is. Leuk als je daarmee die kaart werkend krijgt, maar ziet er mij toch nog altijd als "gefoefel" uit.

Het beste is als je een kaart kunt gebruiken die native onder linux ondersteund is en niet afhangt van een of ander  closed source voorgecompileerd onderdeel.

----------

